

Ask HN: Are any of you using Windows Azure? - icey

If so, what's your opinion of it? (Especially curious to hear about SQL Azure experiences)
======
darkxanthos
We are using it as an elastic cloud solution. To make a long story short we've
decided Azure runs on killing innocent baby kittens and that the machines are
provisioned by a man riding around their data center on a Segway. Hope that
helps.

